# Echo SRM-230



## alderman (May 5, 2019)

My Grandson has one and is having issues with it. 
It starts and runs fine but dies after about 8-10 minutes and then won’t restart until cool. 
I checked it out and it couldn’t see any spark with the tester after it died. 
True to form, after 20 minutes it fired right up and the cycle repeated. 
My guess is coil issue as I couldn’t see any problems with any of the wires. 

Any input would be appreciated that will put Me on the right track. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjcmichigan (May 5, 2019)

Coil likely.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

